# BABY KILLER?



## Dewfus (Feb 16, 2020)

Baby killer?  Wow looked this bottle up amd i guess it killed thousands of babies due to large amounts of morphine lol wow


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 17, 2020)

Yep, one of the more deadly ones. Civil War soldiers liked it, because it had enough stuff in it to dope them up. That bottle would date around 1900 from the looks of it.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 17, 2020)

Mrs Winslow syrup: I have one of those in mint condition. Nice find Al


----------



## Flasks (Feb 21, 2020)

Mrs Winslow's soothing syrup goes back to the late 1860's. She was a great entrepreneur and spent a lot of her time in the small oil towns (after the discovery of oil in Titusville, Pa.) that lined Oil Creek Valley. It's main ingredients were extracts, grain alcohol, flavoring and cocaine. If you should ever visit the famous "Pithole Museum" near Titusville, Pa. you will see where she signed in the guest book on display at the museum. Various towns where these vial style bottles have been found are: Miller Farm, Shaffer Farm, Tarr Farm, Petroleum Center, Rynd Farms. It was customary at this time to use the word "farm" rather than "ville, ton, etc. etc.". These are considered common in this area of Northwestern Pa. I doubt that any babies died from the use of this compound as instructions were to rub the babies gums with a small amount,  do not feed the baby or child as a liquid.


----------



## westKYdigger (Feb 21, 2020)

I know they've been found nationwide.  It was a very popular med.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 21, 2020)

It didn't kill babies. Parents administrating large doses past the manufacturer's reccomendations killed the babies. The same thing happens if you give them too much water. Hence the expression, "Everything in moderation."


----------



## Flasks (Feb 21, 2020)

westKYdigger said:


> I know they've been found nationwide.  It was a very popular med.


Your 100% correct and also found from the same time frame is another vial style, almost identical to the Winslows bottle, is one marked "Cocaine"...nothing else but that word. I've dug several of both of those type. Before hard drugs became an epidemic and were governmental controlled many medicinals and some sodas contained a hard drug....even Coca Cola!  Bitters bottles, pre and post Civil War, primary ingredient was grain alcohol...as high as 60%.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 5, 2020)

Flasks said:


> Your 100% correct and also found from the same time frame is another vial style, almost identical to the Winslows bottle, is one marked "Cocaine"...nothing else but that word. I've dug several of both of those type. Before hard drugs became an epidemic and were governmental controlled many medicinals and some sodas contained a hard drug....even Coca Cola!  Bitters bottles, pre and post Civil War, primary ingredient was grain alcohol...as high as 60%.


Awsome stuff thank you I love the history of bottles


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice bottles... I found two of them in a pit in downtown Sandusky Ohio.







Found in the same pit as these bottles...


----------



## tree planter (Apr 27, 2020)

is there a pontil on them.Have one with one.She made a fortune selling the stuff.in fact the sod and drug administration was started in 1915 over these type of 'Medicines'


----------



## planeguy2 (Apr 30, 2020)

I dug one of those up out of a lake bed during a drought, its in good condition due


 to being submerged in mud.


----------



## GACDIG (Dec 20, 2020)

Just wanted to get in on this post, I dug this one last  year and did research and read many med post were this bottle of gum relief for babies did kill many children. In 1890's the parents would keep applying the med on he babies to stop the crying. To were the babies would  sleep from the alcohol and coca to they were  found dead Cause of
death.. SIDS or Crib Death.


----------

